# Anyone know how to get the correct time zone in the android app?



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

All the post times are about 6 hours ahead.


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

The android app for what? Tapatalk? Rootzwikis app?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

